# Mary Of Exeter



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Who is MARY? Mary was a pigeon that saw service during WW II. But what is unique about Mary after all there were many pigeons that served during the war. MARY was enlisted in the EXETER GROUP on the National Pigeon Service lines of defensive communications. Her beat was from Taunton to Exeter she was also used from Plymouth to Exeter.She was released with a message from the United States VIII Corps she failed to return did she go AWOL? No four days later she dropped down on her loft covered with blood she was riped open from neck to her breast she had been attack by a falcon.Her owner was very much attached to her so he cleaned and stich up her wound when she healed up she was back into service again.Mary was wounded two more times and had a total of 22 stitches in her 1 pound body now this would be over 4000 stitches in the body of a 200 pound man.Mary recieved the DICKENS MEDAL for her service the English Pigeons Victoria Cross.That my friends is the story of MARY OF EXETER a true pigeon heroine. .GEORGE


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that amazing story, George. Mary sounds like a real heroine.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In an airport once, I had the occasion to talk with an air force pilot from WWII. When I mentioned pigeons serving in the war, he remarked something like "I've always wondered what all the fuss was about the homing pigeons used--they just wanted to get home." 

Isn't that what just about all the folks in a war want? Just to get home, alive?

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> In an airport once, I had the occasion to talk with an air force pilot from WWII. When I mentioned pigeons serving in the war, he remarked something like "I've always wondered what all the fuss was about the homing pigeons used--they just wanted to get home."
> 
> Isn't that what just about all the folks in a war want? Just to get home, alive?
> 
> Pidgey


 Hi Pidgey, You are so right,home ,alive,and in one piece. .GEORGE


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing. I was wondering who Mary of Exeter was.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi George, Great story! Im going to see if I can find out more. Thanks for sharing.
Jayne


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Should you wish to know more about Mary of Exeter you may try the following link:

http://www.abc.net.au/hobart/stories/s1370711.htm

Gladys


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH WOW!

Talk about inspiring! Thank you, George!

Don't know many PEOPLE who could equal the courage of those amazing pigeons!!

Shi

GREAT article, Gladys...THANK YOU TOO!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mary was an extraordinary bird and I love her story even more each time I see hear of it. I've even named one of my own favorite homers after her, and of course I use the screen name 'Mary of Exeter' for several things in her honor.
This is definitely one of my favorite war pigeon stories.

- Becky


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I saw the post on MARY OF EXETER so I thought it would be nice to bring up this old post from a while back * GEORGE


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

George,
Thanks alot for sharing the story. I never knew about it. Your posts on here are always informative and detailed. On that note, I 'ld also like to give kudos to our resident 'MaryOfExter' for her cool and interesting posts, our PT pigeon heroine. 
 YaSin


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you notice that we now have TWO threads about Mary of Exeter?

Fine with me...SHE deserves her wonderful press!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

thats cool i always wondered about that name.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*BUMPING UP I thought that you all might be intrested in the pigeon MARY OF EXETER*................GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great story and more reason to give sick or injured birds a chance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Everytime I see this thread, I keep thinking it's directed towards me, LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know, I think what does he want Becky for.?..lol....


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

..Bumping up....Idk why, I just think it should be read a couple more times


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a great story


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The Dickens Medal 18 awarded to dogs, 3 to horses, 1 to a cat, and 31 to pigeons. There are a lot of great stories out there but, I would like to here the story on the cat.
Dave


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I wonder what he did..?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the posts


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The cats name was Simon he was a ships cat, wounded by enemy fire all most dead. The ship was over run by rats they were getting into the food getting peopls sick. Simon killed rats and put them by the captians feet to show that he was on the job. It sounds like Simon was one heck of a cat.
Dave


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hats off


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

hmmm... I thought it would be Simon. I had hear of him, but didn post because I thought I was wrong =3


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually it was 32 pigeons  Then there was also Cher Ami from WWI that got the Croix de Guerre and palm.


----------



## prasadmanideep (Jul 22, 2011)

what is the colour this pigeons ..
hoping for a reply


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, George. Nice to know, and nice to be reminded.

Larry


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Over 6 months since this one has been bumped, I've never seen it, Have always wondered who "mary of exeter" was. Interersting!!!! Thanks Goerge!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Initially I thought this was about PT member Mary Of Exeter too !.

I hadn't seen this thread until now either ...........

What a fine piggy Mary Of Exeter was ..........it was a good story about a very determined bird , she deserved the recognition .


----------

